# This season reminds of the 2001 season



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same thing back then,nice outside ,warm no snow. Then all of a sudden on Christmas eve we get hit.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's going to be to warm....
Ya fear monger.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel the same way im on the east coast by the maskn dixon line and were still warm, but i think the third week and last week in december were finally going to drop and temp and then start getting hammered


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

We're due for a "normal year here in Ct.El nino.Last couple of years we've had 2 to 3 times our average. It is what it is!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What is "normal"............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But in the mean time.might as well enjoy the time outside and watch the game and drink beer with the neighbor


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

grandview;2069681 said:


> Same thing back then,nice outside ,warm no snow. Then all of a sudden on Christmas eve we get hit.


I've been thinking the same thing.

I hope not the roof on my shop office collapsed from that snow. It didn't completely go down but it broke the gas line. My secretary was in there and said the heat was on. My brother just happened to stop by and smelled gas bad. Got her out of there and shut it off at the meter. The shut off valve broke at the furnace which is in a 8'x8' room. How it didn't blow we'll never know. Just lucky my brother stopped in when he did.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF;2069719 said:


> What is "normal"............


Who knows these days! Historically 25" or so,10 - 13events,nice little 1-3" pushes,being on the coast throw in a couple of salt only events.Ah the good old days!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Accuweather says temps around here the highs stay above 32 until mid-January. Lows are below 32 around mid December and aren't calling for any snow. I won't be surprised if we don't go out at all in December. I hope it isn't like last year where February we were out 4 or 5 times a week the whole month.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

leigh;2069739 said:


> Who knows these days! Historically 25" or so,10 - 13events,nice little 1-3" pushes,being on the coast throw in a couple of salt only events.Ah the good old days!


We haven't had a year like this in awhile. I was also thinking we are due for a light year after the last few. Who knows. Last winter started off the same. Everyone claimed it to be over in early January when nothing was happening. It wasn't until the end of January that we actually started getting anything, and it was all over from there. It even lasted through the end of March.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanking my lucky stars that I have 2 revenue streams...because I know this year is going to be a bust for weather until about the middle of February.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ProEnterprises;2069751 said:


> We haven't had a year like this in awhile. I was also thinking we are due for a light year after the last few. Who knows. Last winter started off the same. Everyone claimed it to be over in early January when nothing was happening. It wasn't until the end of January that we actually started getting anything, and it was all over from there. It even lasted through the end of March.


I hope I didn't jinx it for us here in Ct.Bought a new truck and plow,2 xls's.a 1.5 yd polycaster,4 new blowers and think I lost my biggest account! Might have to sub-out to Grandview when they start getting hammered!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buswell Forest;2069770 said:


> Thanking my lucky stars that I have 2 revenue streams...because I know this year is going to be a bust for weather until about the middle of February.


We've seen your math....lol


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2069770 said:


> Thanking my lucky stars that I have 2 revenue streams...because I know this year is going to be a bust for weather until about the middle of February.


Good deal,wife and girlfriend? I'm relying on the wife/mother angle.payup


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

leigh;2069781 said:


> I hope I didn't jinx it for us here in Ct.Bought a new truck and plow,2 xls's.a 1.5 yd polycaster,4 new blowers and think I lost my biggest account! Might have to sub-out to Grandview when they start getting hammered!


What did you lose down there?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ProEnterprises;2069797 said:


> What did you lose down there?


2 usps centers,fighting for control with USM,or at least the postmaster is doing his best to keep me on,its been 16 years.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

leigh;2069810 said:


> 2 usps centers,fighting for control with USM,or at least the postmaster is doing his best to keep me on,its been 16 years.


Mine got switched last year up here too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hope not, we only had 5-6' that week, that was bad enough. I'd rather not see a week like that again.

Going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

leigh;2069790 said:


> Good deal,wife and girlfriend? I'm relying on the wife/mother angle.payup


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2069948 said:


>


Looks like some degree of eco terrorism.......


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

No ecos were terrorized.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2070200 said:


> No ecos were terrorized.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lake temp is still close to 60, if a cold from were to come over now......


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

grandview;2070225 said:


> Lake temp is still close to 60, if a cold from were to come over now......


Lake temp is 45 but still plenty warm to bury us. http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/laketemps/laketemps.php


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My fault, typing in the dark again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put the beer down and throw another log on the fire.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

We're loving the contracts this year.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

rywnygc;2070326 said:


> We're loving the contracts this year.


I understand everyone loving the seasonal no work getting paid but, what about salt commitment? I'm sure most are in the same boat. No snow no salting but still we need to purchase what we committed too. I don't know about you but I would like to see some activity around here soon...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

procuts0103;2070405 said:


> I understand everyone loving the seasonal no work getting paid but, what about salt commitment? I'm sure most are in the same boat. No snow no salting but still we need to purchase what we committed too. I don't know about you but I would like to see some activity around here soon...


That whole salt commitment is a racket, I did last year and will not do that again... There are enough suppliers and surplus to go around.... Worse case scenario you pay the $200+ a ton we still didn't lose money. Big guys in Chicago even had their supposed reserves sold out from under them anyway couple years back so not sure how "locked in" anyone really is....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procuts0103;2070405 said:


> I understand everyone loving the seasonal no work getting paid but, what about salt commitment? I'm sure most are in the same boat. No snow no salting but still we need to purchase what we committed too. I don't know about you but I would like to see some activity around here soon...


It would appear some people have short memories or haven't been in the industry for long.

As GV said, 2001 it was warm until Christmas Eve, then the skies opened up.

'93-'94, we were working outside until Dec 21, finished up 99% of our dormant pruning, plows all reader, etc. We didn't have a break until the end of February. I think we were out 21 days in January, had some very cold weather that season too.

Salt commitments might be a racket, but if you don't commit up here, you don't get salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's nice for winter not to start early. Us seasonal guys do way better on a light winter but to be honest we don't make out like bandits as the heavier winters level everything out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

And last year, it was so cold ,-10 for the high and -35 wind chills most guys didn't even bother trying to salt.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

We've had no snow so far this season, but (3) days in a row now of freezing fog until noon or later! Can't finish the Fall clean-up's, and no salting to be had. In 17+ years now, I've never encountered freezing fog this late in the season and for this long a duration. Weird stuff here in Central pa....


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree sooner or later it will snow and we all will be happy... Especially with a warm lake I'm thinking we could get blasted!


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, we will definitely get some snow. But I am enjoying the savings of a late start to the season. I only salt one place and it's done by hand. I have enough for that place, so not too worried about that either.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As long as it isn't a repeat of 2011


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I plowed 4 or 5 times in 2011.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

wrtenterprises;2070689 said:


> We've had no snow so far this season, but (3) days in a row now of freezing fog until noon or later! Can't finish the Fall clean-up's, and no salting to be had. In 17+ years now, I've never encountered freezing fog this late in the season and for this long a duration. Weird stuff here in Central pa....


Yes we are getting that freezing fog as well north central PA...and they are saying highs 40 and 50's but it never gets much over 38...to muddy to dig...to warm to salt...but perfect to sit in shop and drink!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now everyone is talking about the compassion of the two. Even the national news is doing stories about it. All starting trending on this because I started a thread on Plowsite!

http://www.buffalonews.com/city-reg...take-a-look-at-what-happened-in-2001-20151210


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

It can't snow till January. 
Some asshat slammed into my truck and totaled my sander and blew out my back window. Truck in shop till end of the month. I'm so pissed.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Sander pic


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Another pic


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Buff'll buff that right out...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2073096 said:


> Buff'll buff that right out...


Could be a challenge.......


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

rywnygc;2071201 said:


> I think I plowed 4 or 5 times in 2011.


I'll take a 5 plow, 20 salt season


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

2006-2007 we had a property 40 mins South of our typical service area and we plowed it probably 4 times but salted 45 times. We typically Base our seasonals 18/45 on that type of property. Our stuff in our local area was right on with our estimates. Weird how a few miles can change stuff


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Until something happens , another Sunday night outside by the fire watching the game


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hot Coors...don't let Buff see that


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Doesn't look like a banquette?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2073717 said:


> Hot Coors...don't let Buff see that


No beers were bbq during the film shoot


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2073717 said:


> Hot Coors...don't let Buff see that


Cuurz isn't drank that much oot here.......... guess knowing where the water comes from has something to do with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2073870 said:


> Cuurz isn't drank that much oot here.......... guess knowing where the water comes from has something to do with it.


GV must have been cooking off the impurities.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2073873 said:


> GV must have been cooking off the impurities.


Not worth the BTU's to accomplish this........


----------



## precisioncare (Jan 25, 2014)

grandview;2073714 said:


> Until something happens , another Sunday night outside by the fire watching the game


Where's the Genny?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

precisioncare;2073987 said:


> Where's the Genny?


In rotation.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He's saving money till the next round of checks come in. Next thing we will see is Bud Light..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

You know same exact thing happened last year and I said shhhh, don't jinx us same thing happened the year with Nemo and what did we get, Juno just like Nemo but with an extra foot of snow and you guys in NY really got slammed.

Now you have gone and done it. 
You watch, we are going to get a bloody 4 foot blizzard in Jan and then slammed every week after that up till the middle of March.

Which I wouldn't mind the once a week storms but not the blizzard. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;2074444 said:


> You know same exact thing happened last year and I said shhhh, don't jinx us same thing happened the year with Nemo and what did we get, Juno just like Nemo but with an extra foot of snow and you guys in NY really got slammed.
> 
> *Now you have gone and done it.
> You watch, we are going to get a bloody 4 foot blizzard in Jan and then slammed every week after that up till the middle of March.*
> ...


Good a lite season finally


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;2074449 said:


> Good a lite season finally


Whoops I meant just CT, NY is going to be slammed just like last year

:salute: Good luck


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

procuts0103;2070405 said:


> I understand everyone loving the seasonal no work getting paid but, what about salt commitment? I'm sure most are in the same boat. No snow no salting but still we need to purchase what we committed too. I don't know about you but I would like to see some activity around here soon...


I committed for 800 this year and have only taken 175 and my bins are full.

Even had a supplier stop by and off white salt fro $72 a ton delivered.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

precisioncare;2073987 said:


> Where's the Genny?


The Genny Cream Al, for all the old timers... lol..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

truckitup;2074507 said:


> The Genny Cream Al, for all the old timers... lol..


for those going for a colonoscopy


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

grandview;2074509 said:


> for those going for a colonoscopy


lmfao.........


----------



## precisioncare (Jan 25, 2014)

You guys are making me thirsty


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

tbi;2074503 said:


> I committed for 800 this year and have only taken 175 and my bins are full.
> 
> Even had a supplier stop by and off white salt fro $72 a ton delivered.


How much of your commitment do you have to take?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Maleko;2072996 said:


> Another pic


make his insurance co pay for rental equipment, you are on standby and need it


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;2074509 said:


> for those going for a colonoscopy


The green mosters aka the Genny screamers


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

grandview;2074509 said:


> for those going for a colonoscopy


The only ale that tastes like a beer. Just give me a beer.


----------

